# Powder room



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here are some pictures of a small job I did last week.

Before:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And after:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice paint job..........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Nice paint job..........


:lol:

If it were true........


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> If it were true........


I'd be a rich mutha...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'd be a rich mutha...


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Looks like it was fun :thumbsup: All those angles, open ends on the arch (no pun intended daArch ) and that looks like a tiny lip on the corner around the doorway to get the paper to stick to. Was it a heavy vinyl? It looks like to is. Those can be a PITA to get to stick on external corners with a 1" or less face to stick to.

Nice one PWG :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually it was some low end thin pre-pasted crap. I just ripped the edge down by the door because the carpenters (joiners to you chaps) had pulled the frame and would be replacing it when I was done.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

> Actually it was some low end thin pre-pasted crap.


I'm presuming that you guys repaste that stuff like what we do over here?



> I just ripped the edge down by the door because the carpenters (joiners to you chaps) had pulled the frame and would be replacing it when I was done.


You trust those guys not to damage the paper? Most of woodpeckers around these parts can't be trusted with wood in a finished area


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I'm presuming that you guys repaste that stuff like what we do over here?


Yep, thinned down some heavy-duty clear, and ran it through my machine.




TooledUp said:


> You trust those guys not to damage the paper? Most of woodpeckers around these parts can't be trusted with wood in a finished area


I don't care what happens after I'm done and paid. If they tear it up, I'll be paid to go fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Actually it was some low end thin pre-pasted crap. I just ripped the edge down by the door because the carpenters (joiners to you chaps) had pulled the frame and would be replacing it when I was done.


Just curious, how much input do you usually have on type and style of paper?

Do most clients already have paper when they call you?
Your average customer, not the high end/murals.

JMO, the repeats in that pattern really stand out, especially with that "white spot", kind of ruins the "imitation faux" look I assume they were going for.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have zero input. You pick it, we stick it.

And yeah, the repeat on that one kills the look. As I mentioned, it was an el-cheapo paper.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I know some painters look down on paperhangers and vice versa, but I have always admired a nice paper job and the skill involved,not to mention the patience. Nice work.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I cannot paper, that looks great. 

At first I was wondering when you started setting stone facades...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I cannot paper, that looks great.
> 
> At first I was wondering when you started setting stone facades...


I actually have done some stone facades. I've installed this stuff before. I'll have to find some pics and scan them in.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually have done some stone facades. I've installed this stuff before. I'll have to find some pics and scan them in.




WOW! Bendable stone tiles, now that is something I will have to sell in the future. If you displayed that product at a home show you would easily book jobs months in advance.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually have done some stone facades. I've installed this stuff before. I'll have to find some pics and scan them in.


That stuff looks pretty sweet. How hard is it to apply?
There are a lot of registered installers near me.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I watched the videos on the Weatherd Stone, looks like some super thick stuff. How tough is the grouting process Tim? Always thought it was a super cool product. Markerters suggest a nich product/service, that definately is.
How difficult is it to work with?

BTW the "crap" wallpaper looked very nice!
Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I know some painters look down on paperhangers and vice versa,


Wolf, I know you speak the truth, but still, it's a shame it IS the truth.

We are all in this together. We can help each other. 

Now about Sparkies ..... we need to unite and shock the Sparkies :thumbup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Not bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> Wolf, I know you speak the truth, but still, it's a shame it IS the truth.
> 
> We are all in this together. We can help each other.
> 
> Now about Sparkies ..... we need to unite and shock the Sparkies :thumbup:


 
Yep. I'm not sure but I think theres a class in their union schools about looking down on other trades. It must be ultra-secret because everytime I ask a sparky they clam up real quick. Turd chasers are just about as bad, though I always feel a little better about myself when doing bathroom remodels and they're the ones up to their elbows in the waste pipe. Sometimes I just cant help saying it sucks to be you.

Actually, I've worked with the same elecs/plmbrs for years and we always get along great and keep things light.

Years ago I had a choice of going into wall coverings or wood finishing as a specialty. I've seen some WP jobs that have blown me away. I think where part of the animosity comes from is most painters only see the commercial side of wall coverings and not the other. I'm not saying there is no skill involved in commercial, but I gotta believe that the non- commercial either takes more skill or patience. But then, I'm just a painter...


----------

